# Addition to house with crawlspace



## joeh20 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Addition To House With Crawlspace*

You didn't go into much detail about your existing soil composition. If you were building on ledge or so heavily compacted soil that an engineer could give you some idea of the bearing ability of the soil under the existing footing that it may not erode down, you might could proceed as shown. Absent that assurance I wouldn't do anything less that a 45 degree slope away. And if I didn't like the soil I might not even start 4' away. I added on a rear basement to my brothers house and had our engineer check the soil, it was heavy clay/chirt they call it here, and he determined to start 4' away. Our detail was different as we installed a 5 foot tall wall 4 feet away from existing footer and capped it with concrete back to the existing wall for a 4 foot tall and 4 foot wide storage area. We just didn't want to take any chances. You could always frame this area in and treat it as a crawlspace and then finish your basement from there. We used it to run the hvac trunk in for new addition upstairs. It kept the rest of the ceiling really clear.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Rio said:


> Yes, a rubenesque woman............


Yeah that's what I meant to say:thumbup:


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

The only way I sell this happening is if the new footing and wall was poured in sections. As for the drain tile. A RFI would be inline.


----------

